# Tips on wild game innovation trail cam settings



## cubsfan (Nov 17, 2008)

I bought a WGI trail cam and cant fiqure out why some day pictures are nice clear and in color while others give u a brief glimpse then white out. Any advice would be great. BTW night time pics are fine


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Most likely the sun is either setting it off as it moves from east to west or the sun is shining on the camera, while a deer sets it off.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I had the same problem and when I called them they said it was called whitewash. They also said its caused by the sunlight. They suggested I move it to face more north and south so the sun won't affect it as much. It seemed to help a little bit I still get a few washed out pictures. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

This time of year is also particularly bad because of the night time dew. Last night was dry, but the last week or two has been really wet at night. I&#8217;m getting a lot of white pictures in the early morning hours because the lens is covered in dew. Not to mention, the Wildgame cameras aren&#8217;t the best quality. I&#8217;ve been pleasantly surprised with mine since I only bought it because it was so cheap. But if circumstances aren&#8217;t perfect, the pictures are only so-so. 
An animal too close to the camera will also give you white pictures. Not sure if that's the case here or not, but I get that a good bit too.


----------



## cubsfan (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks for the advice it makes perfect since, as most are between 7-845am.


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

I too have the same problem with the WGI cameras I have 2 of them. It is just how their cameras work. I recently bought a Spypoint IR-7, but I haven't been out to collect the card to see if the pics are any better. If you go to chasingame.com, they do a detailed review of the cameras including trigger speed, and they also show several sample pics in their "deer farm". They also reviewed WGI cameras, they had several whiteout pics. For the price the WGI cam is fine, but I have a buck that has shown u, but the pictures have always been blurry when he comes through. That is the real reason why I chose to buy a different camera. I can't tell how many points he has I think he's a 10.
I would recommend checking out the site I mentioned if you are considering a new camera.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I forgot to mention, I get the white out pictures from both brands of cameras I have. As long as the lens is covered in dew, the image won&#8217;t come through. As far as the blurry pic with the WGI camera, that&#8217;s the one major complaint I have with it as well. I have no idea why they would have the shutter speed set so slow, but if an animal is moving what so ever, it&#8217;s blurry. I have to set mine in places where I hope to get deer where they aren&#8217;t moving from left to right or vise versa. I&#8217;ve been placing them facing trails and it works okay. Other than that, it&#8217;s been worth the $50 I spent.


----------

